# R32 RB26DETT rocker cover query?



## SeR GTR (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Godzirra guys!

Newbie here, just want to ask if the R34 red rocker / valve cover fits the Rb26DETT from the R32? It looks the same don't know if it's a bolt on though.

Thanks! Sorry for thew newbie question.


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Yes they are all interchangeable between models.


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Yes, bolts on just fine!
I'd also recommend replacing the rocker cover gaskets while you are at it as well.


----------



## SeR GTR (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks guys!!! I just want to replace the R32's RB black cover w/ the red one's from a GT-R34, I kinda liked the spark wires cover w/ the "Skyline GT-R" text on it.  Umm, How about the screws do I have to replace them as well?


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Nope, they can be re-used.


----------



## SeR GTR (Jul 5, 2009)

ok so purely bolton... now to handle the said weakness of the R32s oil pump.


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Just so you know, you can buy the label that says "Skyline GT-R" separately as well.


----------



## SeR GTR (Jul 5, 2009)

Daryl TunerLab said:


> Just so you know, you can buy the label that says "Skyline GT-R" separately as well.


yep that I will!


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

If you buy new from Nissan, be prepared for the £80 price tag...I have the part number if you want it.


----------



## SeR GTR (Jul 5, 2009)

thanks already got the part num..


----------

